# Brewapoloosa anyone?



## GrumpyPaul (6/12/17)

Its been mentioned in the Vic case swap thread but i thought I'd start is own thread and see how much traction and interest the idea gets...

Imagine if you will, an event where brewers come from far and wide to congregate. 

State based Ahb groups, clubs, individuals... All camping together over a weekend (or longer)to do all things brewing together. 

Collab brews. Demo brews. System wars. Tasting and sharing.

Maybe throw in a food truck or two andv some entertainment and you have home brew heaven.

A Burning Man like festival of free spirited brewers...could even call it BrewingMan.

a Woodstock like event where the love of hops and barley flow freely.

What say ye all? 

Would you go?
What else would the event involve. 

The conversation starts here.


----------



## Nullnvoid (6/12/17)

How long will you be there for? Hahahaha


----------



## GrumpyPaul (6/12/17)

About 45 minutes


----------



## Nullnvoid (6/12/17)

GrumpyPaul said:


> About 45 minutes



Why you sticking around so long. 

I won't derail the thread anymore. I reckon this is an awesome idea. We do it well and it would be good for the rest of the state's to join in on our fun!


----------



## Grott (6/12/17)

GrumpyPaul said:


> a Woodstock like event where the love of hops and barley flow freely.



Wow, I didn’t realise you could smoke that shit as well


----------



## Hambone (6/12/17)

Wow, great idea.


----------



## DU99 (6/12/17)

could sell the TV rights....get some federal politician to visit and talk about beer excise


----------



## Batz (6/12/17)

I think this sounds great, you would need room for caravans, tents etc. Power to these would also help.
Perhaps able stay a night or two more than the actual event.


----------



## Bridges (6/12/17)

Sounds awesome and messy and awesome.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (6/12/17)

Awesome. Although I'm far from a PC advocate such a big potential event may need another name. 
Rather than Brewing Man. Brewing People? (The brewing people event etc) so very simple yeah but I would'nt mind seeing some female brewers if they even exist! and there are female craft beer appreciators at least. 
$0.02


----------



## SeeFar (6/12/17)

Probably better off doing it close to Canberra, because, you know....., because.


----------



## Hambone (6/12/17)

SeeFar said:


> Probably better off doing it close to Canberra, because, you know....., because.


Because it's boring there and we could add some excitement?


----------



## SeeFar (6/12/17)

Have you heard of something called Bent Spoke, or Capital Brewing, or Zeirholtz, or Pact Brewery?

More breweries per capita than any other state capital*



*Not an actual fact


----------



## mtb (7/12/17)

Nah Hambone basically got it right the first time.


----------



## manticle (7/12/17)

Hold it in the south of tasmania
Remove the food trucks - brewers love to cook so some big spit roasts and fire/coal roasts.
Have some muay thai sparring during the day followed by multiple pints.

Do all that and I’m in.


----------



## Benn (7/12/17)

Pet friendly? I'd like to bring my Cats


----------



## Beersuit (7/12/17)

Benn said:


> Pet friendly? I'd like to bring my Cats


Why would you bring your airlock along? Who would guard your brews at home?


----------



## SeeFar (7/12/17)

mtb said:


> Nah Hambone basically got it right the first time.




I don't know, it has its good points. Nowhere else that I've worked in the world has such a relaxing view for a Friday knockoff beer: 








Anyway, back to the Home Brew-Festering. I'd be aiming at somewhere on the coast between Vic and NSW that has large camping areas but still good access to a town for resups. The trick would be finding the right balance between weather and low occupancy of others (off tourist season) to ensure you get to own the space as well as have adequatte areas for running displays, workshops, cookups, etc.


----------



## malt junkie (7/12/17)

We could do a brew olympics, pentathlon style, with sports like find your keys in the mash tun, smash a pint of mid strength sour, catch the falling hydrometer, the don't spill your beer three legged race, and my personal fav: round up the kittens.


----------



## warra48 (7/12/17)

I'm too old for camping, or sleeping anywhere else than in a very very comfortable bed.


----------



## DU99 (7/12/17)

Manticle how far south you talking about..been the snug/cygnet area


----------



## Grott (7/12/17)

malt junkie said:


> We could do a brew olympics, pentathlon style, with sports like find your keys in the mash tun, smash a pint of mid strength sour, catch the falling hydrometer, the don't spill your beer three legged race, and my personal fav: round up the kittens.



Or “roll out the barrel” where us with beer guts roll down hill, hold a pint. First past the post with most beer wins.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (7/12/17)

And maybe run a comp in conjunction with it. ..

Not some fancy Bjcp your beer isn't to style comp. A peoples choice type of thing judged by attendees.

No idea logistically how that works but we are dreaming of the perfect HB event after all.


----------



## manticle (7/12/17)

DU99 said:


> Manticle how far south you talking about..been the snug/cygnet area


Just not Strahan


----------



## malt junkie (7/12/17)

GrumpyPaul said:


> And maybe run a comp in conjunction with it. ..
> 
> Not some fancy Bjcp your beer isn't to style comp. A peoples choice type of thing judged by attendees.
> 
> No idea logistically how that works but we are dreaming of the perfect HB event after all.


Give every one ten tokens place a cup behind each tap "best Keg on field" for most tokens over 4 days you have to run it daily.


----------



## laxation (19/12/17)

https://nzhc.nz/brewmania/ brew mania rules?


----------



## mtb (19/12/17)

I was thinking more of a Woodstock vibe. Ya know.. since I missed the first one


----------

